

Police Dept. to Use Internet to Try to Stop Mass Shootings - newman314
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/21/nyregion/police-dept-to-use-internet-to-try-to-stop-shootings.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
newman314
I don't see how this could end well. Not to say the potential privacy
violations too.

~~~
loceng
And if they use standard police tactics of first trying to perhaps even offer
help in wanting to commit the crime, to try to persuade them in a means to
meetup, potentially coercing someone to do something they wouldn't actually
follow through with on their own..

